# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  Realbotix, Abyss Creations LLC, San Marcos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Abyss Creations LLC

----------


## Airicist

Sex dolls that talk back

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> Matt McMullen is developing a sex robot that uses technology to create the illusion of sentience. But is it enough to generate real emotions in its user?
> 
> Produced by: Zackary Canepari, Drea Cooper and Emma Cott





> This is the fifth episode in a Bits video series, called Robotica, examining how robots are poised to change the way we do business and conduct our daily lives.
> 
> Matt McMullen has proved that some people are willing to spend thousands on sex dolls.
> 
> Mr. McMullen, the creator of the RealDoll, says he has sold over 5,000 customizable, life-size dolls since 1996, with prices from $5,000 to $10,000. Not only can his customers decide on body type and skin, hair and eye color, but on a recent day in the company’s factory in San Marcos, Calif., a craftsman was even furnishing one doll with custom-ordered toes.
> 
> Mr. McMullen’s new project, which he is calling Realbotix, is an attempt to animate the doll. He has assembled a small team that includes engineers who have worked for Hanson Robotics, a robotics lab that produces shockingly lifelike humanoid robots.


Article "Sex Dolls That Talk Back"

by The New York Times
June 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sex robot THREAT: AI girlfriends 'indistinguishable from humans' after major 5G upgrade"
SEX robots powered by high-speed internet including 5G will make them “indistinguishable” from humans, an expert has claimed.

by David Rivers
May 26, 2019

----------

